# Секвестр? Воспалительный инфильтрат? Объемное образование?



## Karine Sevadaevna (23 Июн 2016)

Добрый день)) отец в прошлом году попал в аварию , были множественные переломы и трещина в одном из поясничных позвонков и недавно начали беспокоить боли в спине , которые начали отдавать в ногу ( сначала в левую, а теперь в обе).Решили сделать МРТ и получили ,следующие результаты.Буду благодарна за любое мнение и предложение для решения данной проблемы )


----------



## La murr (23 Июн 2016)

*Karine Sevadaevna*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

